# krb5 - heimdal conflict



## jonfr (Jul 19, 2017)

What is the best way to resolve security/krb5 conflict with security/heimdal.

The error message I get is this one here.


```
===> krb5-1.15.1_5 conflicts with installed package(s):
heimdal-7.1.0_2

They install files into the same place.
You may want to stop build with Ctrl + C.
```

I did check for threats but the newest one I found was from 2009. I think security/heimdal is used by net/samba44 that I have installed.

Thanks for the assistance.


----------



## jonfr (Jul 19, 2017)

I solved this issue by removing security/heimdal. I hope no problem results from this. It appears that net/samba44 does not use security/heimdal as I thought.


----------

